#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >  10

## Mohamed

* 												 											 													 							10    																		 						 												*

             ǿ!                             ǿ
           ߡ            ..             ..            ߡ    .
          .        .
** :
1-          ʡ       ߡ   ҡ ȡ ߡ   ɡ      .               .
2-         ߡ           .
3-         ߡ          ѡ             .
4-      ɡ    ɡ     .
5-              ɡ       .
6-    ߡ     .
7-          .        .
8-             ߡ       .


9-      ߡ           .
10-     ߡ   ߡ       .


See More: 10

----------

